# Princeton Reverb or Deluxe Reverb?



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm planning on buying one of these two amps soon. Long & McQuade is having a Fender month with 0% financing on Fender products, so I'm referring to the newer 65 RI for both models. I'd much prefer a SF, but I don't have a lump sum kicking around, sadly.

Here's my situation. I have a JTM45 that I use almost exclusively, but I've always wanted one of these two for Fender cleans, for reverb and vibrato. I will also likely be using the amp to gig with as well, in place of my JTM45 on occasion. My main interest is in the ability to crank up one or the other to get some cranked Fender tones. I play in a 5-piece (drums, bass, 2 electrics, 1 acoustic). Do you think the PRRI will have enough juice to fit in? Do you think the DRRI will have too much headroom to crank suitable? I like a pretty crunchy Marshall tone, so I'll likely be looking at really pushing the amp.

I like the size and price of the PRRI, but I suspect the DRRI might be a better purchase. Sadly, I have NO experience with either amp at all and the kind of use I'll be putting it through isn't something I can easily mimic on the sales floor of L&M.

In terms of reverb, I'll probably only use a bit here and there, and vibrato again will be sporadically used, so unless there's a gigantic amount of difference between the two in terms of verb/vib quality, I don't imagine this will be an issue.

In terms of the kind of stuff I'm looking for, this is what I'm like for dirt: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17185385/01 - new orleans.mp3 (lead guitar that comes in after the 4th measure)

and for "cleans" this is sort of what I need to do: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17185385/02 - say it ain't so.mp3 though I'd likely use it for more traditional cleans for recording.

So, what do you guys think is better for my need?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I have a DRRI and really like it. A bit more power than the PRRI (same tubes so must be power supply or transformer differences) but the 12" speaker is a real plus, IMO. Also, I use mine with a Radial AB box and a TS808 in the 'B' path to the 'mormal' channel, working as a two channel amp (normal = dirty; vibrato = clean w/ verb). Couldn't do that with the PRRI. 

But without a VVR of some sort, you may not get the breakup you want with gentler drummers. With either amp. The good news is you can try one - gotta love L&M's 30 day return policy!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

High/Deaf said:


> I have a DRRI and really like it. A bit more power than the PRRI (same tubes so must be power supply or transformer differences) but the 12" speaker is a real plus, IMO. Also, I use mine with a Radial AB box and a TS808 in the 'B' path to the 'mormal' channel, working as a two channel amp (normal = dirty; vibrato = clean w/ verb). Couldn't do that with the PRRI.
> 
> But without a VVR of some sort, you may not get the breakup you want with gentler drummers. With either amp. The good news is you can try one - gotta love L&M's 30 day return policy!


Yup, I used to do the same thing with my Traynor YGL3! 

And my drummer is pretty meat-fisted 

I think I'll probably pick up the PRRI first and if it doesn't fit for me, I'll swap it for the DRRI.

Thanks!


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

I love my DRRI! I can't rave about it enough actually. For me its the best gigging amp that I have tried and I have tried a lot. It has just the right headroom and volume for most of the gigs I play in the Ottawa area and never have a problem hitting the amp sweet spot with the volume. The reverb is nice, the trem I never use as I have a Fulltone Vibe for that.
I thought about the PRRI before buying this one but I'm glad I went with the DRRI.


----------



## Duane (May 11, 2010)

hollowbody said:


> Yup, I used to do the same thing with my Traynor YGL3!
> 
> And my drummer is pretty meat-fisted
> 
> ...


A third option would be the Super Sonic 22 which I understand is built on the DRRI platform. 2 Channel one for vintage Fender tones the other for crunch. I have not played eithter of these amps yet but the Super Sonic would be on my radar.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

BTW...When is Fender month at L&M?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Rideski said:


> BTW...When is Fender month at L&M?


August from what I heard.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

About a year ago I was in the same situation as you are. I initially was going for the Princeton but with the 10" speaker, I didn't think it would be enough for gigging so I ended up with the DRRI. And I am really very happy with it.


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

A number of years back I picked up a '65 DRRI and thought it sounded like crap.

Now at the time I didn't understand things like speaker break in, and if I had I may still have that DRRI. From what I read after the event I guess the stock speaker requires an extensive break-in period.... and I played it for maybe a few hours before returning it and thus never gave it a fair shake.

Just passing this on so you're not taken off guard like I was.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Go to the DRRI, seriously. It breaks up by 4 or less with humbuckers, maybe 5ish with a weak output Strat. Unless you're micing it, I can't see a Princeton giving you any cleans in a 5 piece and a strong drummer.

I own the above referenced SuperSonic 22 and do like the voicings it offers.


----------



## CSBen (Mar 1, 2011)

HB - how much are you looking to spend for the new amp?

The DRRI is an ok amp, but there is alot better out there, especially if you expand your search out of the fender/vox/marshall builders AND even more if you include the used market.

I know of a VERY nice Dr.Z Jaz 20/40 amp for sale at a killer price..

[video=youtube;wEF-TNVMiLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEF-TNVMiLc&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

[video=youtube;M-prGpjDzFA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-prGpjDzFA&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

Also of a Victoria Regal II w/ a 15" Eminance Legend speaker  in ! In these amps you can use any combination of one or TWO power tubes...yeah, one or two of each or combination of thereof !)

[video=youtube;hArW638ZBrU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hArW638ZBrU&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

[video=youtube;GZyOLizNyLQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZyOLizNyLQ&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

These two would slay down the DRRI anyday of the week for what would be a few $$ more..even if that. 

I understand you mentioned the 0% financing, but you'd get from one of these two amps 10 folds over more.

If you're interested let me know and I can put you in touch with both sellers (they are from the US however, in case that'd be an issue)

FWIW/IMHO/FYI/eh?!

Cheers
Ben


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a SF DR and PR and gig with both.

However, I've replaced the PR o/p Tx with a bigger one and put an efficient speaker in it. I also run a 12" extension cab in parallel (so I have 4 ohms!!) when the situation warrants. I sometimes run a two amp setup with the PR. Our drummer is pretty loud but I'm not up against another guitarist like you. The tone is wonderful, but this only works for me in pretty small rooms.

The PR is a great amp and I don't think I'll ever sell it, but I honestly think you'll get more mileage out of the DR


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a SFPR and a BFVR. Everything I have read says the PRRI is almost as good as the SilverFace version. I had a SF Deluxe as well but sold it coz it pretty much duplicated my Vibrolux and weighed the same. I traded it and some cash for the Princeton Reverb and I am not at all sorry. I have gigged with both and, though the VR has more headroom and I love it, I actually prefer the Princeton with its Celestion Gold speaker. I have gigged (un-miked) with it in a 9-piece band in fairly large clubs at 5 on the volume with no breakup and enough volume to stand out in the mix. These are great little amps, weigh next to nothing, and if you like, you can add an extension cab with your choice of speakers to fill out your sound. Just my .02 cents.

Don


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, it seems like the DRRI might be more up my alley.

I'd love to go with something like a Dr. Z, but I don't actually have any cash on hand for a used purchase ATM. The only reason I'm even considering this is because of the 0% financing and because I don't have a Fender-ish amp. 

I might pull the trigger on the DRRI, take it with me to rehearsal and see what happens. If I find it works, I'll hang on to it, if not, I'll take it back.

There's a Traynor YGM-3 in my area for $450 thought that's calling my name, but I really wanted a 6V6 amp


----------

